# anyone suffer from ovarian torsions (twisted ovary)?



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm not with a clinic anymore, but I'm sure that I had another partial ovarian torsion this weekend.  I had one during my last FET cycle, so was lucky enough to have a scan that time and it hadn't caused any damage.

I got this one in exactly the same way, by turning over in bed.  It has been painful and I have been sore all weekend and still am now, with a slight back ache, but no extreme pain or nausea this time.  It's the same ovary though (left)

I've had cysts before and I know that these can cause them but I didn't have any signs of one during the last episode and I've not noticed signs this time (though obviously I could still have one).  They seem to happen just before my period.  I still take a whole caboodle of supplements and 75mg of aspirin.

Does anyone understand what causes these if there is nothing obvious happening (eg no cysts in previous scans) and if there is anything that I can do?  Heatpads? Warm oil?

Thank you, feeling a little pants


----------

